# Does my pup look like pit ?



## brennan (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a pup who was born December 14th so he's roughly 4 months old. He was very under weight when I got him at 12 weeks old.hes started putting weight on now so I was wondering if he looks like a red nose/gator pit ?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Red nose and gator are both terms used by backyard breeders to sell unpapered dogs. Without a documented history of lineage (pedigree) there is no way to identify the breed of your dog from looks alone. He's very cute though.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Most likely just a bull breed mutt, no way to know without a pedigree. And I agree, those are just backyard breeder terms used to sell mutts.


----------



## brennan (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm sorry I should reword that,what I mean is does he look like pit ? I've had people tell me they don't feel out fully until about a year but I was wondering because I can see the pit but some people don't i don't know if I just see it because I want to or if the people saying they don't see the pit are right ?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum brennan. The bottom line is that without peds ( papers stating the lineage of your dog), there is no way of telling what mixed breed your puppy is. I have two mutts that I rescued from a shelter. They are mutts because I have no idea what they are mixed with. IMO, your beautiful pup may have some bully in it but it's not a APBT. 

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Cute pup no doubt, but not an American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute pup! Congratulations on your dog. As everyone said who knows what breed it is. And it doesn't really matter what it looks like since you will never know what breed it really is. The American Pit Bull Terrier aka the pit bull gets incorrectly used as a lumping term by legislators, the media and some in society. They feel it's ok to look at a dog and decide how it will behave and in some cases declare it dangerous and have restrictions or bans just from appearance alone. Unless you know the bloodlines of your dog you don't know what breed it is just by what it looks like.


----------



## brennan (Apr 6, 2015)

*Does he look american pit ?*

His father is rednose but mother is supposed to be american standard pit ?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome to GP! Cute pup.

Do you have papers on him? If not, there is no way to tell what he is. 

Regarding red nose, that is just that, a color of the nose. It is not a type of dog. American Standard Pit does not exist at all. That sounds like a name made up by a back yard breeder to sound official and sell dogs.

I merged your two threads as well.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What the others said is correct. No wat of know just by looking, you need a pedigree. There are at least 20 different breeds that when crossed all look like some sort of bull breed dog. I will say that your dog's face looks almost lab.... If I had to guess I'd say, lab/bull breed mix. His fur is too long. He is very cute though and I love his color.


----------



## Dane.myers (May 8, 2015)

Can't figure out how to delete my comment.


----------

